# All Slavic languages: Deviled eggs



## boriszcat

Has anyone here tried diaboľské vajce? Deviled eggs are a standard at American family picnics in the park, but they seem to amaze Slovak people when they see me eating them. I am curious whether other European countries have these. 
They are made by boiling some eggs for about 10 minutes, cutting them in half lengthwise, that is, the long way. Scoop out the yolks, mix the yolks with mustard and mayonaisse, put the yolk mix back into the empty egg whites and sprinkle with paprika.


----------



## Awwal12

Sorry, I never heard about this recipe before. )


----------



## *cat*

Awwal12 said:


> Sorry, I never heard about this recipe before. )



The same for me.
Maybe I'll try it someday.


----------



## vianie

A bit artful technique.  We make rather hemendex or scrambled home-fried eggs.


----------



## boriszcat

oh.. hehe. I had to say "hemendex" out loud to realize this means Ham and Eggs.  Scrambled eggs are definitely better in Slovakia, with too much butter and soft cheese, and the constant stirring, making something like a porridge. I appreciate this texture a lot. American scrambled eggs only have a bit of milk added, and they are only stirred a bit, forming big fluffy clouds of egg.


----------



## boriszcat

here's one of many online recipes for devilled eggs - with a picture.

http://www.beckyhiggins.com/recipes/2007/12/deviled-eggs.html


----------



## Plzenak

I´ve never eaten and never heard about devilled eggs in Czech republic. It looks interesting but I dont think I would liked it . 

I like hemenex better  .


----------



## rusita preciosa

In the US I never dared to try them because of the smell - actually, I'm convinced that that's what gave them the name  

Never heard of them in Russia.


----------



## Egrorian

In Bulgaria I have eaten these  - without the paprica component  - as a cocktail snack.


----------



## amaguk

boriszcat said:


> Has anyone here tried diaboľské vajce? Deviled eggs are a standard at American family picnics in the park, but they seem to amaze Slovak people when they see me eating them. I am curious whether other European countries have these.
> They are made by boiling some eggs for about 10 minutes, cutting them in half lengthwise, that is, the long way. Scoop out the yolks, mix the yolks with mustard and mayonaisse, put the yolk mix back into the empty egg whites and sprinkle with paprika.



I'm amazed they (Slovaks) are amazed.  

I make these for almost every party or family celebration and they are quite common at banquets, receptions etc. Or at least they used to be some time back - maybe these days our yuppies go for more "sophisticated" finger food 

However, deviled eggs are not unknown in Slovakia and usually they are called "plnené vajcia"


----------



## vianie

amaguk said:


> However, deviled eggs are not unknown in Slovakia and usually they are called "plnené vajcia"



Here are some 15 variations of them and here are "diabolské vajíčka" with photo.


----------



## amaguk

oh, thank you so much for this great inspiration for all kinds of upcoming holidays and parties and... (drooling smiley)


----------

